

A minimalism/ barefoot fad and inconsequential footstrikes? - lemming
http://www.sportsscientists.com/2013/05/a-minimalismbarefoot-fad-and-inconsequential-footstrikes/

======
lemming
I've read this blog for a long time now re: minimalist running, it's really
great. More interestingness:

[http://www.sportsscientists.com/2012/03/vibram-shoes-
named-i...](http://www.sportsscientists.com/2012/03/vibram-shoes-named-in-
lawsuit-the-danger-of-barefoot-running/)

I went back and checked this blog again (I haven't read it for a while) after
seeing this:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27335251](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27335251)
(Vibram has settled a class action suit for misleading advertising claims).

Barefoot running works well for me but I'm painfully aware there's really no
good evidence either way. Certainly I don't advocate anything except that
people should try it - now I'm not sure I'll even do that.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
I developed a stress fracture from running in minimalist shoes bad enough to
require surgery, and now more than two years later it still hurts bad enough
that I can't seriously run anymore.

